# Targets



## Cabbage Head (Mar 20, 2008)

For you that are as frugal (cheep) as I am.  Here are some links to free targets!

http://www.targetz.com/

http://www.uspalma.com/Targets/targets.htm

http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf.html

Enjoy, I will be printing as much as I can on the Dept's printer and copier!!!!!:)


----------



## Chad (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark at Storm Tactical has a good data book :cool: 
Each one comes with a CD that has printable targets that match the ones in the book, works well the way he has it packaged.

Chad


----------

